# Photoshop ändert Schriftart beim bearbeiten



## chrisssssss (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte einige Texte einer PSD Datei ändern. Wenn ich nun jedoch einen Doppelklick auf das große "T" mache ändert sich die Größe dieses Texts extrem so dass alles nicht mehr schön aussieht. Ich vermute auch, dass Stil oder Schriftart auch geändert wird.

Das möchte ich jedoch nicht. Ich möchte lediglich einige Wörter dieses Texts austauschen. Schriftart, Größe, Stil u.s.w sollen erhalten bleiben. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen woran das liegt?

Habe auch einen Screenshot angehängt.

Danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Januar 2014)

Du hast die im Dokument verwendete Schrift nicht auf deinem Rechner installiert. Sobald du den Text bearbeitest, wird die fehlende Schriftart durch irgendeine vorhandene Schriftart ersetzt ... da du den Text sonst nicht bearbeiten könntest.


----------



## chrisssssss (3. Januar 2014)

hmm das bezweifle ich eigentlich denn wenn ich die Schriftart nicht installiert hätte, würde mir doch Photoshop das eigentlich beim öffnen der PSD melden. Wie kann ich denn herausfinden um welche Schriftart es sich genau handelt? Denn wenn ich den Doppelklick auf das "T" der Ebene durchführe wird ja die Schriftart bereits geändert.


----------



## Another (3. Januar 2014)

chrisssssss hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich denn herausfinden um welche Schriftart es sich genau handelt?



Wenn du die Schriftart nicht installiert hast, sollte beim "T" das Ausrufenzeichen  daneben sein, wie bei der dritten Schrift auf deinem Bild. Hast du es bereits angeklickt, und hat sich hierbei die Schriftart dann bereits geändernt, verschwindet das Ausrufenzeichen  natürlich.

Welche Schriftart dir fehlt, siehst du, oben im Menü wo immer der Name des Fonts angezeigt wird, wenn du das Textwerkzeug auswählst. Klicke hierbei einfach nicht auf das "T", sondern mit dem Textwerkzeug direkt in den Text den du ändern möchtest. Die nicht-installierte Schrift steht hierbei dann jedoch in eckigen [Klammern].


----------

